# Slackline für Anfänger - Tipps?



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2015)

Immer her mit guten Ratschlägen.

Ich schaffe wenn ich gut bin schon 20 sekunden stehen, aber seit ein paar Tagen stagniert es.


----------



## Nasum (16. Juni 2015)

Arme schön bis über die Schulterhöhe/über Kopf ausstrecken. Kann zwar auch nicht viel aber das bringt schon was. Hatte die Arme am Anfang immer zu nahe am Körper. Sieht man ja in etlichen Videos wie sie mit den Armen arbeiten. Wie lang ist deine Slackline? Kurze Strecken und niedrige Höhe fand ich für den Anfang immer ganz gut. Was mir noch gesagt wurde...wenn du auf der Line gehen willst, nicht auf die Füsse gucken sondern ein Punkt weiter weg anvisieren. Ach ja und üben, ist echt nicht einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Juni 2015)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was mir noch gesagt wurde...wenn du auf der Line gehen willst, nicht auf die Füsse gucken sondern ein Punkt weiter weg anvisieren.


 
Ganz wichtig  ...

Für mich war es irgendwie auch wichtig den Kopf auszuschalten und es nicht zwingend schaffen zu wollen. Nicht so viel darüber nachdenken. Und üben üben üben ....


----------



## Yeti666 (16. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ganz gut erklärt

http://www.slacklining-slackline.de/slackline-tipps/


----------



## Merrakon (3. August 2015)

Üben ... Üben .. Üben .... ich hab mit Drei Metern angefangen und jedesmal wenn ich eine Strecke geschafft habe, habe ich sie erweitert .. mittlerweile bin ich am Maximum der Line angekommen (15m) ... 
mittlerweile sind es 2 Sommer in denen ich das mache ... und üben .. üben ... üben ...


----------



## Simplie (11. August 2015)

Das mit dem anvisieren eines Punktes in der Ferne hat mir auch sehr geholfen.
Ich stand jetzt schon lange auf keiner Line mehr, im letzten Jahr haben wirs beim Longboarden immer viel als Tagesabschluss gemacht


----------



## Toronto (8. September 2015)

Ist bei mir auch schon fast wieder nen Jahr her dass ich drauf stand.

Hab die Wing 35 von Elephant Slacklines, damit hab ich damals gestartet. Ist recht "weich", dynamisch. Daher schwieriger zu lernen als Anfänger, auch wegen nur 35mm anstatt 50mm wie die meisten Starter oder Jumplines zum tricksen.

Später dann noch nen 45m Set mit Ellington in 25mm zugelegt um das gehen auf Longlines zu lernen.
Längste Distanz waren mal 30m hin und rück ohne absteigen.

Müsste ich heut erst wieder ne Weile für üben.
Wie einige Vorposter schrieben, üben und am Ball bleiben ist das A & O.

Aber das coole ist, wann immer es einen wieder überkommt, es finde, sich ruckzuck zwei Ankerpunkte. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------

